# [KADU] Moj ebuild - ankieta

## OBenY

Wydane zostalo pelne stabilne Kadu 0.4.0 przydalby sie w portage ebuild dajacy duzo wieksze mozliwosci niz ten zwyczajny, gdyz moduly do tego komunikatora sie mnoza w tempie zawrotnym, a nikt nie wpadl na pomysl by je wlaczyc do tego oficjalnego, stad moja ankieta. Powiedzcie, czy chcecie by to weszlo w niezmienionej formie, bedzie pewnie trzeba ladnie przeblagac devsow Gentoo, ze my spolecznosc Polska, ktora tylko niemalze korzysta z tego komunikatora chce wlasnie taka wersje, a nie zmieniona  :Razz:  Prosze o opinie i ewentualne checi poparcia pomyslu  :Smile: 

----------

## ukl

Osobiście nie ma to dla mnie większego znaczenia  :Smile:  bo nie używam Kadu, ale popieram projekty Polaków. Jestem na tak ;]

----------

## _troll_

nie zaglosuje, bo nie jestem przekonany do zadnej opcji (politycznie - ani tak, ani nie  :Wink:  )

przy cyzm ptyanie mam takie: czy istnieje mozliwosc by moduly byly dokompilowywane poza (na zewnatrz) zrodel kadu? jesli tak - moze warto pomyslec o opcji dla ankiety, gdzie ebuild do kadu zostaje jaki jest, a jedynie dokompilowywane sa moduly zewnetrzne??

Takie moje 0.02 PLN do pomyslu  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## OBenY

Jesli ma byc cos zmienione, to chetnie sie dowiem co i dostosuje ebuild. Czekam na sugestie!

EDIT: by nie zwiekszac post_count  :Smile: 

Troll, oczywiscie ze mozna dokompilowywac moduly poza kadu, ale jest duzo bezsensownej babraniny i chyba lepiej to zrobic in gentoo way, nie prawdaz ?

----------

## Polin

Z tego, co sie orientuje, to Twoje ebuildy maja wszystkie moduly (a w kazdym razie, zdecydowana wiekszosc) jakie wyszly, wiec idealnie pasuja do filozofii Gentoo. Korzystajac z Twojego ebuilda kazdy skompiluje sobie te dokladnie te moduly, ktore chce/potrzebuje, bez zbednej gimnastyki.

Jestem za.

----------

## _troll_

 *OBenY wrote:*   

> Troll, oczywiscie ze mozna dokompilowywac moduly poza kadu, ale jest duzo bezsensownej babraniny i chyba lepiej to zrobic in gentoo way, nie prawdaz ?

 prawda - mniej problemow, jednak....

nie mam wielkiego - ale zawsze jakies.... z mojego doswiadczenia - devsi psi nie byli szczesliwi, kiedy okazalo sie, ze domyslnie instaluje sie to moje psi-gentoo ze wszystkimi latkami... 

[wierzcie lub nie, ale problem wynikl przez kilku userow  :Smile: )))) najwieksza rzecza jaka im sie nie podoba(lo) to fakt, ze nakladane latki psuja langpacki....  :Very Happy:  ROTFL ]

anyway - sprawe widze tak:

- devsi kadu ze wzgledu na supportowanie wlasnego produktu beda woleli czysty ebuild

- zmiana wersji pluginu i bedzie potrzeba przekompilowac cale kadu

IMHO - lepiej zrobic kilka ebuildow dla pluginow (sam na to czekam dla psi.....  :Sad:  ), a ebuild kadu zostawic w postaci niezmienionej.

Co do gentoo-way - tak samo wyglada sprawa dla xmms, bmp i kilku innych programow. Pluginy instaluje sie osobno, by nie trzeba bylo rekompilowac calych zrodelek, przy aktualizacji jednego pluginu.....

To taka moja propozycja  :Smile: 

..edit..

PS. Nie wiem, czy to wykonalne dla kadu, stad pytanie. Jesli jest to wykonalne - lepiej podzielic. Jesli nie - dodac flagi USE i forsujemy Twoj ebuild  :Smile: 

..edit2..

PS2. Jesli dobrze rozumiem Twoje ebuildy opieraja sie na jakichs wersjach cvs'owych. Nie licz na to w portage - jedynie kilka rzeczy w takiej postaci tam jest i to glownie dlatego, ze developerzy danego programu sa takze developerami w gentoo i po prostu sa 'od tego programu'. Osobiscie czekam na WindowMakera i sie nie doczekam, podczas gdy w ostatniej wersji stable jest w ***** bugow........ Robie wlasne ebuildy i jade na swoich custom-buildach  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Miszczu

ebuild z modulami domyslnie kompilujacymi sie nie przejdzie i napewno nie bedzie to zgodne z polityka KT, ale jesli mialo by to byc na zasadzie flag, jak najbardziej tak  :Very Happy: 

----------

## coyote01

ja jestem przeciw dlatego, ze uzywalem twojego ebuilda przez dlugi czas i sa z nim czesto problemy i bywa, ze kadu z niego jest niestabilne.  z kadu z portage nie ma(m) takich problemow. wiec wg mnie powinno zostac tak jak jest. jak chcesz sprawdzony i dzialajacy ebuild wybierasz ten z portage (wcale nie ma w nim tak malo modolow, u siebie naliczylem 25) a jak chcesz najnowsza wersje kadu z bajerami wybierasz twoj ebuild

----------

## Miszczu

 *coyote01 wrote:*   

> ja jestem przeciw dlatego, ze uzywalem twojego ebuilda przez dlugi czas i sa z nim czesto problemy i bywa, ze kadu z niego jest niestabilne.  z kadu z portage nie ma(m) takich problemow.

 Jest niestabilne, poniewaz ebuild obeny'ego opiera sie na rozwojowej wersji, ktora moze miec powazne bledy, oczywiscie nie ma mowy zeby ebuild na podstawie cvs wszedl do portage

 *coyote01 wrote:*   

> (wcale nie ma w nim tak malo modolow, u siebie naliczylem 25)

 Te moduly, ktore sa dolaczone standardowo do kadu, sa to poprostu poszczegolne opcje wydzielone do poszczegolnych modulow, ze starszej wersji kadu  :Wink: 

----------

## rzezioo

o ile module_spy i userbox_sort sa to ja popieram  :Wink: 

----------

## OBenY

Polin: staram sie upchac wszystko co znajde na forum kadu, jedyne co pominalem - swiadomie - rce_server - troche zbyt niebezpieczne moim zdaniem, cenzora oraz intelligence2. Jak ktos to chce, to oczywiscie nowa wersja bedzie to zawierac  :Smile: 

_Troll_: Adrian z KT chyba proponowal by tym wlasnie ebuildem nadpisac ten co jest w portage. Latki ktore usuwaja bledy albo cos przyspieszaja, ale nic nie zmieniaja w kwestii uzytkowania porgramu sa nakladane bez pytania (2 chyba), ale cala reszta modyfikujaca cokolwiek, czy to sortowanie listy, czy zmieniajaca okienko chat, juz sa nakladane dopiero gdy ustawi sie odpowiednie USE, czyli bez use wlasciwie zainstaluje sie gole kadu z podstawowymi modulami!

Postaram sie obadac sprawe z tymi modulami, czy mozna je dokompilowywac na zewnatrz, jak tak, to pewnie by sie dostosowac do filozofii Gentoo podziele to na kawalki.

Oczywiscie teraz opieralem wszystko na CVS, wiadomo najwiecej zmian, poprawek, dodatkow itp itd, ale oczywiscie forsowac bedziemy cos oparte na 0.4.0 stabilnej!

coyote01: Prosze Cie, opisz problemy, chetnie sie dowiem co zbabralem  :Smile:  Co do niestabilnosci, to wszystkie moduly dodane spoza kadu core maja prawo wywalac kadu, taka bolesna prawda, choc sam przyznam ze mi sie nie udalo wywalic kadu od dawna  :Smile:  Pewnie jakiegos warninga dodam, ze kazdy modul z innego zrodla niz kadu-source moze powodowac nieprzewidywalne problemy.

----------

## pambuk

Używam Twoich ebuildów od dłuższego czasu i bardzo mi się podoba pomysł włączenie ich do portage. Nie miałem z nim większych problemów, poza tymi, które zgłaszałem (nie kompilował się moduł bookmark, ale i tak nie był mi potrzebny, więc specjalnie mi na tym nie zależało). Oddałem głos na drugą opcję, ponieważ mam jedną uwagę - tych flag jest jednak troszkę za dużo, przeciętny użytkownik trochę czuje się zagubiony gdy widzi to po raz pierwszy (Kadu to w sumie nieduży program i liczba flag lokalnych dostarczanych przez twojego ebuilda jest troszkę nienaturalna). Proponuję np. zgrupować wszystkie flagi dotyczące zestawów ikon  w jednej fladze "eyecandy", albo "extras"... 

I taka uwaga natury ogólnej - szkoda, że devsi Gentoo tak niechętnie włączają cvs-owe ebuildy do Portage. Może fantazjuję, ale powiedzcie mi jakie szanse powodzenia miałby taki mały niezależny projekcik np. pod nazwą Bonsai grupujący cvs-owe ebuildy różnych popularnych programów? Ściągałoby się paczuszkę, rozpakowywało w /usr/lokal/portage/ i już - gotowe. Z czasem nawet można zrobić osobne narzędzie do jego automatycznego sync'owania... Jeśli gadam od rzeczy to przepraszam - właśnie się obudziłem i przyszło i to do głowy.  :Smile: 

----------

## jey

Ebuild Obeny'ego sa duzo ciekawsze od tych zawartych w drzewie. Pomysl troll'a z przeniesieniem modulow do ebuidow ma sens, moze zrobic cos na wzor kde*-meta ?

----------

## coyote01

OBenY: generalnie jedyny problem jaki mam z twoim ebuildem (od jakichs 7 ostatnich wersji (ostatniej nie sprawdzilem bo po wykonaniu emerfe -f ... dostalem komunikat, ze MD5 sie nei zgadza a nie chcialo mi sie dochodzic dlaczego)) to brak dzwieku  :Sad:  przy probie zaladownia modolu arts lub alsa kadu sie wiesza, a jesli juz zaladuje to dzwiek nie dziala  :Sad: 

----------

## Miszczu

No wiec, sprobuj skompilowac najnowsza wersje, zobacz czy przy tym zwisie wywala sie cos na konsole, jak nie, to skomiluj kadu z wersja debugowania, nie wiem czy ebuild obeney'ego ma taka opcje, zaloz topic na forum kadu, opisujac problem i wrzucajac to co wywali sie na konosli  :Wink: 

----------

## Raku

 *coyote01 wrote:*   

> OBenY: generalnie jedyny problem jaki mam z twoim ebuildem (od jakichs 7 ostatnich wersji (ostatniej nie sprawdzilem bo po wykonaniu emerfe -f ... dostalem komunikat, ze MD5 sie nei zgadza a nie chcialo mi sie dochodzic dlaczego)) to brak dzwieku  przy probie zaladownia modolu arts lub alsa kadu sie wiesza, a jesli juz zaladuje to dzwiek nie dziala 

 

ja korzystam z tych ebuildów od trzech ostatnich wersji i używam modułu dźwiękowego alsy. I jedyne co ci mogę odpowiedzieć na twoje problemy to SOA#1*

[*] "Dziwne, u mnie działa"

----------

## Pablos

 *coyote01 wrote:*   

> OBenY: generalnie jedyny problem jaki mam z twoim ebuildem (od jakichs 7 ostatnich wersji (ostatniej nie sprawdzilem bo po wykonaniu emerfe -f ... dostalem komunikat, ze MD5 sie nei zgadza a nie chcialo mi sie dochodzic dlaczego)) to brak dzwieku  przy probie zaladownia modolu arts lub alsa kadu sie wiesza, a jesli juz zaladuje to dzwiek nie dziala 

 

A ja mogę potwierdzić spostrzenia mojego przedmówcy, używam ebuildów OBenY od dłuższego czasu (gdzieś od lutego), i z dźwiękiem nie miałem problemów, chociaż korzystam z arts'a.

----------

## coyote01

zemergowalem nowa wersji i dziala.

EDIT:

nie dzila  :Sad: 

jak wciskam "test odtwarzania dzwięków" to dziala, ale jak wciskam "test" po prawej lub przychodzi wiadomosc to nie dizala

----------

## Raku

a masz jakieś pliki dźwiękowe skonfigurowane?

----------

## coyote01

jasne, ze mam

----------

## mr00wka

moim zdaniem świetny ebuild :-)

----------

## cichy

Co prawda uzywam psi z ebuildu... troll'a i wszystko czego potrzebuje mi dziala, ale...

Jestem za tym, aby takie rozbudowane ebuildy jak Twoj i troll'a weszly do portage, ale pod jednym warunkiem: pod inna nazwa (ja np. chcialbym aby w portage byla tez wersja "podstawowa", bez dodatkow). Czyli np. jako kadu bylaby wersja "normalna" a jako kadu-cvs-ext wersja "twoja". Mysle ze takie cos byloby latwiej przepchnac... A moze o czyms nie wiem i takie proby juz byly?

Pozdrawiam

----------

## mysiar

jestem za, ale mam kilka uwag

nazwac go inaczej niz podstawowe kadu, które jest juz w portageczasami jest problem ze sciągnięciem pluginów do kadu podczas kompilacji Twojego ebuilda co dyskfalifikuje jego instalacje

trzeba by jakoś to rozwiązać, może jakby na serwerze kadu były wszystkie pluginy nie było by problemu albo wstawiać je na sf.net lub inne repozytorium

np

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> --14:41:15--  http://liza.umcs.lublin.pl/%7Eawojdyga/dcopexport/dcopexport-0.10.1-20050505-0.4.1-svn.tar.bz2
> 
>   (try: 5) => `/usr/portage/distfiles/dcopexport-0.10.1-20050505-0.4.1-svn.tar.bz2'
> ...

 

to moje 2 grosze

pozdrawiam

piotr

----------

## OBenY

Wiesz, ja podaje linki do modulow na ich serverach, wiec jak taki padnie, to modul jest niedostepny, ale nie bedzie problemu, bo perwnie moduly bylyby zmirrorowane na serverach Gentoo  :Smile: 

----------

## mysiar

OBenY ja w żadnym wypadku nie mam do Ciebie pretensji o to, że nie da się sciągnąć modułów do kadu

wydaje mi się, że trzymanie programow na jakichś takim kompach w sieci co to raz dzialaja a raz nie nie ma sensu

jest przeciez sf.ner freshmeat.net i inne tego typu servery

to było raczej skierowane do ludzi piszących moduły 

a tka nawiasem mówiąc to mam już net-im/kadu-0.4.0-r11  :Very Happy: 

świetna robota, tak trzymaj

----------

## patpi

 *pambuk wrote:*   

> tych flag jest jednak troszkę za dużo, przeciętny użytkownik trochę czuje się zagubiony gdy widzi to po raz pierwszy (Kadu to w sumie nieduży program i liczba flag lokalnych dostarczanych przez twojego ebuilda jest troszkę nienaturalna). Proponuję np. zgrupować wszystkie flagi dotyczące zestawów ikon  w jednej fladze "eyecandy", albo "extras"... 
> 
> 

 

z tymi ikonkami to sie zgadzam! W jednej fladze to! "icons" raczej niz eyecandy bo przeciez OSD_Notify moze wciaz zmienic nazwe na "very_pretty_eyecandy_amarok_on_screen_display_notify"  :Very Happy: 

Edycja: w ankiecie kliknelo mi sie na "Tak! jestem za" a przeciez jestem za ale po zmianach  :Rolling Eyes:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## OBenY

patpi: z tym very_pretty... to sobie jaja robilem, mam nadzieje, ze nikt tego nie potraktuje powaznie, bo jak tak, to koniec swiata  :Wink: 

Spoko, teraz ustabilizujemy troche tego ebuilda + pare zmian i trzeba bedzie go przeforsowac  :Smile:  Mam nadzieje, ze poparcie sie znajdzie  :Smile: 

----------

